# auf tastendruck reagieren



## flashscorpion (16. September 2004)

yo leutz!

also will jetz, wenn ich in meiner form z.b. die taste "W" oder "w" drücke, das sich meine kleine figur (eine shape mit dem namen "spieler") sich nach oben bewegt. nach oben bewegen is kein problem im moment habe ich das mit buttons gemacht will aber das die figur sich auf tastendruck bewegt. könnt ihr mir  da helfen? wenn ja, vielleicht auch noch nen beispiel angeben.

thx schon ma im voraus

mfg
scorpion ^^


----------



## MAN (16. September 2004)

Das geht eigentlich ganz einfach, wenn du es in der KeyPress-Methode abfrägst:

```
Private Sub Form_KeyPress(KeyAscii As Integer)
   If Chr$(KeyAscii) = "w" Then
      Shape1.Top = Shape1.Top - 10
   End If
End Sub
```
Dabei musst du noch die Eigenschaft *KeyPreview* von der Form auf *True* setzen.


mfG,
MAN


----------



## flashscorpion (16. September 2004)

*danke*

danke es  ^^
danke danke danke


----------



## Mister master (7. April 2007)

Sehr schön, das funktioniert ,aber wie geht das mit sondertasten wie strg und umschalt oder Enter?


----------



## DrSoong (7. April 2007)

Dafür verwendest du besser das *KeyDown*-Event der Form, da kannst du die KeyCodes unterscheiden. Hier findest du eine Liste der KeyCode-Konstanten.


Der Doc!


----------



## Mister master (7. April 2007)

ähm jo, aber wie geb ich das ein? in die anführungszeichen oder wie?


----------



## Mister master (7. April 2007)

oh, habs schon rausgefunden! 
danke!


----------

